# لغات لا تعرف الكذب



## fns (13 أغسطس 2008)

*لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*

لغة الورود 

فهى اْرق واْجمل اللغات للتعبير عن مدى الشعور تجاه من نحب فى جميع حالته من حب او حزن او فرح ولا يعرفها ويفهمها سوى قليل من الناس فهى تدل على رقة الاحساس.

لغة العيون 

لغة العيون فهى تعكس ما بداخل القلب وما بداخلنا من صدق المشاعر, فان النظرات تعبر عن صاحبها وتكون اقوى من اى كلام وقليل من الناس يعلمون هذه اللغة.

 لغة القلوب 

لغة القلب وما يهمس به الى صاحبه بكل لطف واحيانا اخرى يهمس بعنف ولكنها همسات شفافة بالرغم من اْنها محجوبة ولا يستطيع اْحد غيرك اْن يرى ما فى داخل قلبك . لكن اذا اْحب القلب بصدق فان صاحبه يكون قمة فى العطاء لمن حوله.

لغة الهدوء 

انها حالة نفسية رائعة تعبر عن شخصية الانسان بانه انسان هادىء حساس رقيق المشاعر فاذا زارته لحظة ياْس فانها تمر كأنها موجة عابرة بمجرد وجود ضيف القلب المحبوب, فما اجمل الهدوء.

لغة الصمت 

لغة الصمت ما اقواها لغة فانها لغة لا يعرفها سوى الاْذكياء والاْقوياء الذين يميزوا متى يتحدثوا ومتى يقرروا الصمت فانها لغة العقل فاحيانا كثيرة يكون الصمت اقوى من اى كلام.

 لغة الابتسامة 

تعتبر الابتسامة احدى لغات الجسد التى منحها الله للانسان فهى طريق مختصر لكسب القلوب فالابتسامة المشرقة هى بوابتك لكسر الحاجز الجليدي مع من حولك وهى تعبير صادق ورونق جميل واشراقة اْمل تميز صاحبها فهى راقية برقي صاحبها.

لغة الاْطفال 

الاْطفال هم قمة البراءة والوجوه البيضاء وهم بسمة الحياة وْامل المستقبل وهم اطهر وانقى ما فى الكون ويكفى انهم احباب الله 

 لغة البحر 

البحر له لغة لا يعرفها الا من يحبه بصدق فانه يتحدث الى من يحب ويسمع له ما يرويه اليه فانه اوفى صديق وكم من ناس ذهبوا اليه وغرقوا بداخل احضانه هموم واْحزان فانه يثور لثورة صاحبه ويحزن لحزنه ويفرح لفرحه.

​


----------



## dodi lover (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*

والله عندك حق يااا كيـــــرو


موضوع حلو كتيرررر


وكلمات حلوة اكتــــــر​


----------



## ناريمان (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*

*الله عليكى كلها لغات في منتهى الروعة 


لغات لا تعرف الكدب حقا 

ولا تعرف غير الصفاء والهدوء والمحبة 

ميرسي موضوع في غاية الروعة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## سيزار (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*

ميرسي موضوع في غاية الروعة


----------



## fns (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*

شكرا على مروركم الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## sosana (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*



fns قال:


> لغة الهدوء
> 
> انها حالة نفسية رائعة تعبر عن شخصية الانسان بانه انسان هادىء حساس رقيق المشاعر فاذا زارته لحظة ياْس فانها تمر كأنها موجة عابرة بمجرد وجود ضيف القلب المحبوب, فما اجمل الهدوء.
> 
> ...



موضوعك فوق الراااائع يا كيرو بجد 
كل اللغات جامدة بس دول اكتر تلاتة عجبوني اوي وبحبهم اووووي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وتسلم ايدك على الموضع الرائع ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*



> لغة الصمت
> 
> لغة الصمت ما اقواها لغة فانها لغة لا يعرفها سوى الاْذكياء والاْقوياء الذين يميزوا متى يتحدثوا ومتى يقرروا الصمت فانها لغة العقل فاحيانا كثيرة يكون الصمت اقوى من اى كلام.


*مووضوع جمييييييييل ميرررسى يا  كييروو وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## emy (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*




> لغة البحر
> 
> البحر له لغة لا يعرفها الا من يحبه بصدق فانه يتحدث الى من يحب ويسمع له ما يرويه اليه فانه اوفى صديق وكم من ناس ذهبوا اليه وغرقوا بداخل احضانه هموم واْحزان فانه يثور لثورة صاحبه ويحزن لحزنه ويفرح لفرحه.


 
*تسلم ايدك يا كيرو عالكلام ده*​​​


----------



## meraa (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*


موضوع جميل و كلهم اجمل من بعض ميرسىىىى
 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*



sosana قال:


> موضوعك فوق الراااائع يا كيرو بجد
> كل اللغات جامدة بس دول اكتر تلاتة عجبوني اوي وبحبهم اووووي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> وتسلم ايدك على الموضع الرائع ده



الاروع هو مرورك الجميل سوسنا
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك العطر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*



dona nabil قال:


> *مووضوع جمييييييييل ميرررسى يا  كييروو وربنا يباركك .​*



شكرا دونا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*



emy قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا كيرو عالكلام ده*​​​



ميرسى ايمى على مرورك الجميل ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

*لغة الورود
**فهى اْرق واْجمل اللغات للتعبير عن مدى الشعور
تجاه من نحب فى جميع حالته من حب او حزن او فرح
ولا يعرفها ويفهما سوى قليل من الناس فهى تدل على رقة الاحساس



لغة العيون 
**لغة العيون فهى تعكس ما بداخل
القلب وبداخلنا من صدق المشاعر
فان النظرات تعبر عن صاحبها وتكون اقوى
من اى كلام وقليل من الناس يعلمون هذه اللغة



**لغة القلوب 

**لغة القلب وما يهمس به الى صاحبه بكل لطف واحيانا 
اخرى يهمس بعنف ولكنها همسات شفافة
بالرغم من اْنها محجوبة ولا يستطيع اْحد غيرك اْن يرى ما فى داخل قلبك .
لكن اذا اْحب القلب بصدق فان صاحبه يكون قمة فى العطاء لمن حوله 



لغة الهدوء

**انها حالة نفسية رائعة تعبر عن شخصية الانسان
بانه انسان هادىء حساس رقيق المشاعر
فاذا زاره لحظة ياْس فانها تمر كانها موجه عابرة بمجرد وجود ضيف القلب المحبوب
وهو الاْمل ترحل فى الحال فما اجمل الهدوء



**لغة الصمت
**لغة الصمت ما اقواها لغة فانها لغة لا يعرفها 
سوى الاْذكياء والاْقوياء الذين يميزوا متى يتحدثوا ومتى يقرروا الصمت 
فانها لغة العقل فاحيانا كثيرة يكون الصمت اقوى من اى كلام



لغة الابتسامة
**تعتبر الابتسامة احدى لغات الجسد التى منحها الله
لبنى الانسان فهى طريق مختصر لكسب القلوب فالابتسامة المشرقة
هى بوابتك لكسر الحاجز الجليدى مع من حولك وهى تعبير صادق
ورونق جميل واشراقة اْمل تميز صاحبها فهى راقية برقى صاحبها



لغة الاْطفال 

**الاْطفال هم قمة البراءة والوجوه البيضاء وهم بسمة
الحياة وْامل المستقبل وهم اطهر وانقا ما فى الكون ويكفى انهم احباب الله عز وجل



لغة البحر
**البحر له لغة لا يعرفها الا من يحبه بصدق فانه يتحدث 
الى من يحب ويسمع له ما يرويه اليه فانه اوفا صديق وكم من ناس
ذهبوا اليه وغرقوا بداخل احضانه هموم واْحزان فانه
يثور لثورة صاحبه ويحزن لحزنه ويفرح لفرحه




جميعهم لا يعرفون الكذب او المجاملة*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


*شكراااااااا ليكى ولمرورك الجميل امى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا جوجو

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كيرو
نورتنى اخى الغالى 
سلام المسيح يملا قلبك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

*
**الاْطفال هم قمة البراءة والوجوه البيضاء وهم بسمة
الحياة وْامل المستقبل وهم اطهر وانقا ما فى الكون ويكفى انهم احباب الله عز وجل

الله يا جوجو

نيال الى عندو قلب طفل

انه يعاين الملكوت

شكراا على الموضوع

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

*فعلا يا كليمو*
*هاد شيء صحيح*
*قلوب الاطفال بيضا*
*وكلها متجهة نحو الخير*
*شكرا ليك ولمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اوى 
ميرسى ليك يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك يا بنت العدرا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا يا جوجو*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتيييييييييير ليك


----------



## lovely dove (19 مايو 2009)

> *لغة الاْطفال *
> 
> *الاْطفال هم قمة البراءة والوجوه البيضاء وهم بسمة*
> * الحياة وْامل المستقبل وهم اطهر وانقا ما فى الكون ويكفى انهم احباب الله عز وجل*



ياريت نرجع زي الاطفال في برائتهم وطيبتهم 
موضوع جميل قووووووووي ياجوجو 
يسلمو ايديك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا يا جوجو*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة ميرو*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> شكرا كتيييييييييير ليك


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
*وتواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2009)

*كلام جمييييل 
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> ياريت نرجع زي الاطفال في برائتهم وطيبتهم
> موضوع جميل قووووووووي ياجوجو
> يسلمو ايديك
> ربنا يباركك​


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااائع وجميل يا جوجو
مرسيه ليك اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)




----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كلام جمييييل ​*
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااائع وجميل يا جوجو​*
> *مرسيه ليك اخي العزيز*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة روكا *
*نورتينى اختى الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*وميرسى لها الصورة الجميلة*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2009)

_رائع_
_شكرا كتييير جوجو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا حبيبى تونى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## ناريمان (25 مايو 2009)

لغة البحر
البحر له لغة لا يعرفها الا من يحبه بصدق فانه يتحدث 
الى من يحب ويسمع له ما يرويه اليه فانه اوفا صديق وكم من ناس
ذهبوا اليه وغرقوا بداخل احضانه هموم واْحزان فانه
يثور لثورة صاحبه ويحزن لحزنه ويفرح لفرحه


ميرسىىىىىىىىى اووووووووووووووووى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

ناريمان قال:


> لغة البحر
> 
> البحر له لغة لا يعرفها الا من يحبه بصدق فانه يتحدث
> الى من يحب ويسمع له ما يرويه اليه فانه اوفا صديق وكم من ناس
> ...


* ميرسى لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*الموضوع جامدااااااا اوىىىى
مرسىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## ana-semon (27 مايو 2009)

بصراحة الموضوع ده من احلى المواضيع التي قراتها طوال فترة اشتراكي بمنتدانا الرائع و من افيدها ايضا ومن اهم اللغات التي نالت اعجابي:لغة الهدوء و لغة الابتسامة


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *الموضوع جامدااااااا اوىىىى*
> *مرسىىىىىىىىىى*


*شكرا اكتير اخى العزيز على مرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع ده من احلى المواضيع التي قراتها طوال فترة اشتراكي بمنتدانا الرائع و من افيدها ايضا ومن اهم اللغات التي نالت اعجابي:لغة الهدوء و لغة الابتسامة


*ميرسى لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 مايو 2009)

> *لغة العيون
> **لغة العيون فهى تعكس ما بداخل
> القلب وبداخلنا من صدق المشاعر
> فان النظرات تعبر عن صاحبها وتكون اقوى
> ...


 
*ميرسى جوجو*
*موضوع جميل*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرا بريسكلا لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى  ختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## لي شربل (29 مايو 2009)

*الرب يباركك جوجو موضوع حلو كتييير 
لكن ما رح اختار بين هيدي اللغات 
 رح اعمل ميكس لحالي 
لهيك راح يكون غلاف هيدي اللغة الشفافية وعدم التجمل 
لتكون لغة مفراداتها تنطق برقة الاحساس بالجمال وصدق المشاعر والعطاء
والاشراق والبراءة والمحبة الحقيقية يا اللي ما بتعرف زيف او خداع 
و رح اخلط الميكس ليكون لغة متكاملة تغلفها الحكمة يا اللي لابناء الرب .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتير .









*​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لى شربل  على مشاركتك الجمييييييييلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*ويسعد ايامك ديما*
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*اللغات*

*فى حياتنا لغات مختلفة

لغة الورد
فهى اْرق واْجمل اللغات للتعبير عن مدى الشعور
تجاه من نحب فى جميع حالته من حب او حزن او فرح
ولا يعرفها ويفهما سوى قليل من الناس فهى تدل على رقة الاحساس

لغة العيون
لغة العيون فهى تعكس ما بداخل
القلب وبداخلنا من صدق المشاعر
فان النظرات تعبر عن صاحبها وتكون اقوى
من اى كلام وقليل من الناس يعلمون هذه اللغة

لغة القلوب
لغة القلب وما يهمس به الى صاحبه بكل لطف واحيانا
اخرى يهمس بعنف ولكنها همسات شفافة
بالرغم من اْنها محجوبة ولا يستطيع اْحد غيرك اْن يرى ما فى داخل قلبك .
لكن اذا اْحب القلب بصدق فان صاحبه يكون قمة فى العطاء لمن حوله

لغة الهدوء
انها حالة نفسية رائعة تعبر عن شخصية الانسان
بانه انسان هادىء حساس رقيق المشاعر
فاذا زاره لحظة ياْس فانها تمر كانها موجه عابرة بمجرد وجود ضيف القلب المحبوب
وهو الاْمل ترحل فى الحال فما اجمل الهدوء

لغة الصمت
لغة الصمت ما اقواها لغة فانها لغة لا يعرفها
سوى الاْذكياء والاْقوياء الذين يميزوا متى يتحدثوا ومتى يقرروا الصمت
فانها لغة العقل فاحيانا كثيرة يكون الصمت اقوى من اى كلام

لغة الابتسامة
تعتبر الابتسامة احدى لغات الجسد التى منحها الله
لبنى الانسان فهى طريق مختصر لكسب القلوب فالابتسامة المشرقة
هى بوابتك لكسر الحاجز الجليدى مع من حولك وهى تعبير صادق
ورونق جميل واشراقة اْمل تميز صاحبها فهى راقية برقى صاحبها

لغة الاْطفال
الاْطفال هم قمة البراءة والوجوه البيضاء وهم بسمة
الحياة وْامل المستقبل وهم اطهر وانقا ما فى الكون ويكفى انهم احباب الله عز وجل

لغة البحر
البحر له لغة لا يعرفها الا من يحبه بصدق فانه يتحدث
الى من يحب ويسمع له ما يرويه اليه فانه اوفا صديق وكم من ناس
ذهبوا اليه وغرقوا بداخل احضانه هموم واْحزان فانه
يثور لثورة صاحبه ويحزن لحزنه ويفرح لفرحه

منقول *​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اللغات*

شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا الرب يباركك

لغة الاْطفال
الاْطفال هم قمة البراءة والوجوه البيضاء وهم بسمة
الحياة وْامل المستقبل وهم اطهر وانقا ما فى الكون ويكفى انهم احباب الله عز وجل


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اللغات*




> *لغة العيون
> لغة العيون فهى تعكس ما بداخل
> القلب وبداخلنا من صدق المشاعر
> فان النظرات تعبر عن صاحبها وتكون اقوى
> ...




موضوع جميل 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اللغات*



> لغة الصمت
> لغة الصمت ما اقواها لغة فانها لغة لا يعرفها
> سوى الاْذكياء والاْقوياء الذين يميزوا متى يتحدثوا ومتى يقرروا الصمت
> فانها لغة العقل فاحيانا كثيرة يكون الصمت اقوى من اى كلام



موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اللغات*

*لغة القلوب
لغة القلب وما يهمس به الى صاحبه بكل لطف واحيانا
اخرى يهمس بعنف ولكنها همسات شفافة
بالرغم من اْنها محجوبة ولا يستطيع اْحد غيرك اْن يرى ما فى داخل قلبك .
لكن اذا اْحب القلب بصدق فان صاحبه يكون قمة فى العطاء لمن حوله*
*موضوع جميل *
*ميرسى لك كتير روكا *
*المسيح معك ويباركك*


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اللغات*

*لغات جميله ما اروعها*

*ثانكس روكا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اللغات*

كل لغة ولها صاحبها....حسب شخصيته
الرب يباركم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لغات لاتعرف الكــــــــــــذب*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

